# separation anxiety or something else??



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Its been a couple of weeks as things have been crazy around here!! Both my kids started college...$$$$$ is flying out the door 

From the first day I brought Benni home he has slept in his crate, and never fussed or whined. I fact, he will hangout on the bed with us, and when he is ready for bed get up and go into the crate all by himself. Such a big boy!!

well that is at night.....

I work from home most days, so Benni and I are together a lot. If I leave the room, he follows. (he seriously should have been named velcro!) He has gotten better as if I am doing dishes, he decides I am not leaving and will go lay on the couch in the living room. However, if I go out to the garage to get another gallon of milk...he will bark at the door the whole time (I am out of his sight for maybe 30 seconds!) If I leave the house, he barks non-stop for the first hour I am gone. This is with my husband and kids home, and no crate. 

Its that high pitch super-sonic bark! We live in a townhouse condo - so I am sure my neighbors are not happy. :blush:

If no one else is home, I put him in a crate. We have two, one upstairs in the bedroom for night time, and one downstairs in the living room for other times. It does not matter which one I use (I've tried both) but he just barks like a demon dog! Starts digging, and basically lets the whole world know about his displeasure. I do not know how long this goes on...but when I come home (and it can be a couple of hours) he is calm, and does not seem stressed. I feel this will get better the more I leave him for short trips. I do not make a big deal about leaving him, and do not make a big fuss about coming home either....

The main problem is using the crate when I am HOME, during the day. We are still potty training :smilie_tischkante: and because I work form home, can not always watch him like I need to. I want to be able to crate him or use the brand new IRIS play pen for these times, or just family dinners. However, the digging, barking and raising of the roof does not help my work or make family dinners pleasant! I have read to just ignore them...but he just NEVER stops! I have sometimes told him firmly to be quite, and have tried to give him treats (when there is a brief pause in the crescendo), saying "good quite, Benni!" This just seems to fuel the fire.

I have been feeding him in the play pen, with the door open, and he goes in and eats. His water bowl is in there too, and he will go in and out all day...the minute it looks like I MIGHT close the door, poof he is outa there...and staying out of "catching" distance! 

I dont know if this is true separation anxiety or just him being a little ****! Should I try a Thunder shirt? ideas, suggestions?? For such a little guy, he sure can be noisey! :huh:

sorry this is so long :blush:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

A Thundershirt is definately a good option. I have heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Have Used The Thundershirt--for high winds lighting fireworks, and yes it really worked for my Yogi--Its funny but when he starts to bite at things,and being crazy-a t-shirt or sweater-makes him a totaly differant dog.*
*He Lays And Doesnt move some time- Nickee in Pa**


----------

